# Advice appreciated



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

Hi I don't know if this is the right place for me to be asking advice off - i usually just post on the meeting place but i think i need a bit more help at the moment.Basically my stress levels are rising rapidly and, having never been a strssful person previously, I am finding this v hard to cope with - i have no idea where to start and what to do...I dont know particularly why I am so stressed - i work full time like I always have, I am in the middle of my first year of a part time degree which i really like. Me and my boyfriend are getting on well and everything is pretty much ok. However i am having terrible fears and panics and am very irritable and nervous. I am very snappy and very intolerant as well. My body is also not working properly. I have constant ear infections and my IBS is flaring up constantly as well - it has always been something I can control pretty much but now it is becomig more and more of an issue. I am stuck really...i know what i should do - eat healthy and drink lots of water and cut out alcohol and get sleep and all these things are ok - i am goig to start to be more considerate of my body. Its the stress levels i dont know what to do with.I have turned into one of those people who constantly wiggle - you know they wiggle their foot or tap and all that kind of stuff. I am also waking up in the night with panic attacks - not bad yet but getting worse and I haveconstant butterflies in my tummy...I would appreciate any help with this.Thanks


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Dommie:Have you mentioned the panic attacks to your doctor? My advice would be to see the doc first so that you can be properly evaluated for the panic to see whether it is emotional or physical. Panic attacks at night aren't the norm.Even good stress (relationships going good, etc.) can have an effect on your body (IBS, or however you show stress), so it's not surprising things are acting up. The hypno program will help with that, but first get evaluated.I hope this helps.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I do exactly that Dommie, i can not keep my feet still. I ALWAYS have to be moving it! I have been feeling like you have recently too. Its not nice. I don't really know what to suggest to you really because i don't know what to do myself!If your not already doing the hypno i would suggest you do. It has been really good for me. I don't know weather its panic attacks that i have, but whatever it is its horrible.I hope you feel better soon.Spliff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DommieDo you found the right forum.I am with jean, on first being evaluated and having a blood test and a general going over, this is the important first step. After that we can really help you out with all kinds of resourses and things to look into. But you have already started by understanding you need help and reaching out, that's very important. Long term stress can do a number on the body. I would go to the doctor first though and talk about some of these issues frankly with him.Then let us know. Out of curiosity though have you ever read this. Its a big part of the picture in IBS. http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usnews000403.htm


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

Thanks you guys - you made me feel better just by taking me seriously. I am going back to my doctor in a week or so anyway so will have a chat with her then. I dont want to go on any kind of medication - i would much rather find other coping mechanisms but I will wait and see what she says.Eric i tried that web page address but it came up error?ThanksDom


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi dommie:Try it again. I just did, and at first it gave an error message, and then loaded. You may have to wait for it.JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Dommie, i have PM'd you. I would appreciate it if you would email me back? Thanks Dom. I hope you are feeling ok.Spliff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DommieDo, we all take this very serious. Thirty years of severe IBS almost drove me to suicide.Try that link again and it will help to understand a part of the picture in IBS.Also take this to your doctor with you.Ten Questions to ask your doctor. It will help also. http://www.AboutDigestion.com/script/main/...rticlekey=13683 There are ways that are successful to deal with all of this without the medications, but sometimes they are very useful or even needed. Thats important also. But when you come back let us know.Its also helpful to read this. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Hang in DommieBest RegardsMike


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

Thank you again will let you know what happens


----------

